# What's with this seat?



## guzziworksman (Nov 2, 2020)

Before I go full exotic and maybe wreck an otherwise nice seat, I'd thought I'd ask...anybody know what these rusty-looking spots are? How they got there; and how to make them go away? The seat's off a very nice mid-50's JC Higgins Jetflow.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 2, 2020)

Butt rash mold. Very common on white saddles. Scrub it off with your favorite cleaner and brush. I don't think you can hurt it.


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 2, 2020)

Wow. Are you serious? Butt Rash Mold. Insert "lol" here. But I think it's simply a funny name for a real thing - and I thank you for your advice. Scrub, I will. Thanks!


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 2, 2020)

If you've sat on it lately, you might think about scrubbing your butt while you're at it. The Tinker knows about which he speaketh.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 2, 2020)

Mold spots for sure!


----------



## the tinker (Nov 3, 2020)

guzziworksman said:


> Wow. Are you serious? Butt Rash Mold. Insert "lol" here. But I think it's simply a funny name for a real thing - and I thank you for your advice. Scrub, I will. Thanks!



I am always serious.  Butt rash mold. It's disgusting looking. My wife had it last summer. It started as a small indentation, a black spec on her seat. It quickly spread. I vigorously scrubbed it . She yelled and screamed, but thankfully I got all of it off. You should see her seat now. It's nice and smooth, and no more black spots.


----------

